# Signing your rep comments



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2011)

I miss the old days of thanks, and rep when it would leave a name by it.
Everyone try to remember to right your rep comments and put your name behind it. Lets others know who's following along


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

:goodposting:


----------



## TheHerbApprentice (Feb 9, 2011)

How do you actually give rep?


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

Click on the thingy between the green dot and the triangle in the lower left of the post.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 9, 2011)

great idea


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2011)

it's hard to say thank you when we don't know who to thank.


----------



## vdog (Feb 9, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Click on the thingy between the green dot and the triangle in the lower left of the post.


 
I think it is a scale?


----------



## nova564t (Mar 1, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## Jericho (Mar 1, 2011)

Good one nova. Lets keep this bumped as i hate not being able see who gave me rep.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, I got some good rep today and dont know whom it came from.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 1, 2011)

I gave out rep when I signed up and either didn't write anything or just wrote something like "good post".  Then when I received my first positive rep all it said was "nice post" and I realized the system didn't include who said it so I started signing all the rep I send -SSF- because I realized I would want to know who took the time to send the rep.

Good thread Mutt.
-SSF-


----------



## cubby (Mar 1, 2011)

:goodposting:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 1, 2011)

:goodposting:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, I have not been signing my rep because _mine_ shows who posted it even if they do not sign it.....Mutt, is that a mod thing that only mods have?

It looks like this:

Thread........................Date	...................Posted By.........................Comment

Do you all not have these headings on your rep comments?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 1, 2011)

"Montana toddler given... 02-24-2011 09:18 AM Great post--I agree 100% "

I just have "thread...."date"..."comment"...

There is no "posted by".

-SSF-


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey hg-  it was a mod thing.  I remember being able to see it back when I modded.  Also, after I stepped down and won the MVP, I was able to see it then too, for the month.

Us common folk can't tell who leaves the + rep.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't help it... every time y'all bump this thread I go crazy passing out reps not signed... it makes me smile like a mischievous child.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I can't help it... every time y'all bump this thread I go crazy passing out reps not signed... it makes me smile like a mischievous child.







So it was you huh?  :hubba: 

:giggle:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL--one of those mod "perks".  I will be sure to sign my rep from now on....maybe.....it can be kind of fun to be a mischievous child, especially when you are old   

Pssst Smokinmom--I didn't give away a mod "secret" did I?:giggle:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 1, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--one of those mod "perks". I will be sure to sign my rep from now on....maybe.....it can be kind of fun to be a mischievous child, especially when you are old
> 
> Pssst Smokinmom--I didn't give away a mod "secret" did I?:giggle:


 
SEE!  That's why I don't trust sweet old ladies!!!!!  You are more crooked than anyone!  It starts with helping them across the street and then you end up packing bong loads for them and cleaning their pieces with pipe-cleaners!  I'm not having it!!!!!


-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> SEE!  That's why I don't trust sweet old ladies!!!!!  You are more crooked than anyone!  It starts with helping them across the street and then you end up packing bong loads for them and cleaning their pieces with pipe-cleaners!  I'm not having it!!!!!
> 
> 
> -SSF-



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> SEE!  That's why I don't trust sweet old ladies!!!!!  You are more crooked than anyone!  It starts with helping them across the street and then you end up packing bong loads for them and cleaning their pieces with pipe-cleaners!  I'm not having it!!!!!
> 
> 
> -SSF-



No, no, you have it ALL wrong.  When you come to _my_ house, *I* am the one who packs the bong and offers you brownies (although you may be asked to clean the pieces with pipe cleaners--arthritis, you know).  I have untold goodies to offer those who offer to help me cross the street.  I am the granny you all wish you had :giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey THG you know anything about a couple kids, Hansel and Gretel do you?:rofl:


----------



## cubby (Mar 1, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, no, you have it ALL wrong. When you come to _my_ house, *I* am the one who packs the bong and offers you brownies (although you may be asked to clean the pieces with pipe cleaners--arthritis, you know). I have untold goodies to offer those who offer to help me cross the street. I am the granny you all wish you had :giggle:


 


   Untold goodies........Now you've pequed my curiousity.:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

This thread has taken a left turn I see.... :holysheep:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 3, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> This thread has taken a left turn I see.... :holysheep:


 
Don't blame me, blame the sweet old ladies I had nothing to do with it!  :evil:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Don't blame me, blame the sweet old ladies I had nothing to do with it!  :evil:



Hope you didn't group me in with Goddess and OHC...:giggle:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 3, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> So it was you huh? :hubba:
> 
> :giggle:


 
Oh no.  You lumped yourself in with them when you laughed at OHC and shared a few smiley icons.  You are ALL in on it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2011)

You know they both could be my grandma right?.  

:rofl:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 3, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> You know they both could be my grandma right?.
> 
> :rofl:


 
:doh:  :confused2: :holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2011)

Sensi, I was just playing....

I am a bit younger...not by much I don't think.

(I'm 41.)


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> SEE! That's why I don't trust sweet old ladies!!!!! You are more crooked than anyone! It starts with helping them across the street and then you end up packing bong loads for them and cleaning their pieces with pipe-cleaners! I'm not having it!!!!!
> 
> 
> -SSF-


 
Now thats funny.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 4, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> You know they both could be my grandma right?.
> 
> :rofl:


 
I'm nobodies grandmother. I might have been old enough to be your babysitter.... but only if your parents lacked good judgement.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I'm nobodies grandmother. I might have been old enough to be your babysitter.... but only if your parents lacked good judgement.



Haha, Its so hard to judge people ages on the forum. Always makes me curious.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

at one time there was a thread about how old everyone is or was at the time i think. i know we had a thread about what you think memebrs look like.. maybe we should try that one again since we have some newer members.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> at one time there was a thread about how old everyone is or was at the time i think. i know we had a thread about what you think memebrs look like.. maybe we should try that one again since we have some newer members.



Yeh i remember the thread about age.


----------



## Hick (Mar 4, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Haha, Its so hard to judge people ages on the forum. Always makes me curious.



I think it's "gravity" that starts making them.."testy" after a certain age Jer'..:confused2:..












:angrywife:.................................................................:bolt:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2011)

Who said they were telling the truth about thier age in that thread.:doh:  Women dont like tellen thier true age.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2011)

I wouldn't go there Hick.

I have never lied about my age.

That does sound like a fun thread, what ya look like and how old we all are.


----------



## cubby (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll just say.........all things considdered, I'm older than I deserve to be, and younger than I look.


----------



## Hick (Mar 4, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I wouldn't go there Hick.
> 
> I have never lied about my age.
> 
> That does sound like a fun thread, what ya look like and how old we all are.



Oh but Rosebud... they roasted me pretty good in said thread. I'm just getting "my" licks in early...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2011)

Me,,Im old enough I dont give a **** anymore.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

It is when you become friends on a forum like this that your realise that age is really just a number.


----------

